# Alldaychemist?



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

My dd was prescribed Singular today at the dr. in help controlling her asthma. When I went to have the prescription filled at the pharmacy with our insurance and the pharmasutical discount card it came to $139  for a 1 month supply.

I just talked to my aunt to is a nurse and her husband gets his Singular for less than $10 a month.
Has anyone else used them? Are they quality meds. I'm a little nervous about ordering online but we're trying to figure out where her medicine money is going to come from/


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Nevada should chime in here soon... I believe this is one of the places he orders from regularly.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Use them all the time. Never had a problem.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

My daughter takes them for her eczema and I get them for $10 a month with our insurance. I couldn't imagine paying that much for them.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Do you have to have a prescription? I take the generic for Diamox and I just can't afford it at Wal Mart. I'm almost out. Can't really afford another doctor visit just to get a prescription.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I get my Lipitor and my inhalers from alldaychemist. Works fine. Would have to go without otherwise. With their 25.00 min. shipping charge you'll want to stock up on other things you may need. Takes my order about 5 days to get here.

If you are going to order Viagra use the name Sildenafil Citrate which is its chemical name. The major drug companies are suing some of these sites for some kind of infringement because they using the brand name and actually selling the generic. So a lot of sellers have dropped using the brand name to avoid the hassle. This might pertain for other drugs also.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

AR Cattails said:


> Do you have to have a prescription? I take the generic for Diamox and I just can't afford it at Wal Mart. I'm almost out. Can't really afford another doctor visit just to get a prescription.


Even though I have prescriptions they have never asked for them. Doctor visits can get to be expensive. Alldaychemist has Diamox for beteen 4 and 8 dollars for a 30 day supply depending on the strength. Also 25.00 shipping so you might want to browse their web site and see if there is anything else you need and get the most for your shipping charge.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have used them and would have no problem doing so again.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

blufford said:


> Even though I have prescriptions they have never asked for them. Doctor visits can get to be expensive. Alldaychemist has Diamox for beteen 4 and 8 dollars for a 30 day supply depending on the strength. Also 25.00 shipping so you might want to browse their web site and see if there is anything else you need and get the most for your shipping charge.


Thank you.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

My daughter takes 5mg of Singulair a day, plus has Xopenex inhalers....no insurance here so it's pricey! 

Our pediatrician gave us a month's supply of Singulair in samples & 2 sample Xopenex inhalers, perhaps see if her doctor has samples too?..... I have her stocked for 4 months but next round I'm ordering from all day chemist. I've used them 3 times for myself & for my hubby.....great service I thought, though shipping is around $25 & it takes 2-3 weeks to arrive depending on what pharmacy you buy from.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Merks said:


> My daughter takes them for her eczema and I get them for $10 a month with our insurance. I couldn't imagine paying that much for them.


I pay $156 for a month's supply of Singulair, box of Xopenex vials for her breathing machine was $124 last time & her inhalers were $60  Told my hubby between our daughter & the fed prices for the critters we're going broke. 

Sold a bunch of jewelry I never wear, stocked her up for the next 4 months & in 3 months I'll order her meds online.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

My 10 mg Singulair is $30 a month copay with our insurance. My doctor gives me samples when they have them (and of other drugs as well when possible). I've never used an online pharmacy due to shipping costs - and that 2-3 week delay won't work for me. 

The following drugs will be available as generics within the next year:

Lipitor, a popular cholesterol drug, goes generic in November. 
Solodyn, used to treat bacterial infections, November. 
Zyprexa, which treats schizophrenia, October. 
Lexapro, used to treat depression, March 
Provigil, which treats sleep problems, April 
Plavix, an antiplatelet drug which can prevent blood clots, May. 
Singulair, an Asthma drug, August 2012. 

http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/26/big-name-drugs-go-generic/


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

AR Cattails said:


> Do you have to have a prescription? I take the generic for Diamox and I just can't afford it at Wal Mart. I'm almost out. Can't really afford another doctor visit just to get a prescription.


Just skip the area on the order for where it asks for prescription and doctor's contact info. I order several meds from them and will order a four to six-month supply at a time to offset the shipping fee. But the shipping fee is less than a doctor's visit, so I take that into consideration as well. Their meds are from reputable Indian pharmacies and I've never had a problem with them. I usually get them within two weeks.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am waiting on an order right now...my first order with them. My tracking says it has made it out of NY Customs yesterday so hopefully I will have mine soon. I ordered it on the 23th.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes! Me too! I use them, and go together with local friends to split the shipping. I have also stocked up on antibiotics. Keep in a cool, dry place (I put in canning jars in the dark pantry). Advair is $38 instead of locally for $249. There isn't any reason US pharmaceuticals should be so expensive, but at least we can order online.
Kit


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bluemoonluck said:


> Nevada should chime in here soon... I believe this is one of the places he orders from regularly.


Yes, and I happen to order Singulair for a friend in Northern Nevada. I get it from Alldaychemist. Despite what the website says, the Singulair they sell is made by Cooper Pharma (a British company). It is exactly the same drug that's sold in pharmacies in London & Paris. My friend says it works just as well as the Singulair samples his doctor gives him sometimes.

I placed an order with alldaychemist this morning. I wish I had seen this thread before ordering so you could hitchhike on my order and save the $25/order shipping fee. I probably won't order again for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pam6 said:


> I am waiting on an order right now...my first order with them. My tracking says it has made it out of NY Customs yesterday so hopefully I will have mine soon. I ordered it on the 23th.


Once it springs out of customs delivery is usually on an overnight basis, depending on the time of day it was released. Delivery is normally by special delivery courier rather than your regular postman.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bluesky said:


> The following drugs will be available as generics within the next year:
> 
> Lipitor, a popular cholesterol drug, goes generic in November.
> Solodyn, used to treat bacterial infections, November.
> ...


I doubt it. There are ways to keep drugs off generic, and you can bet that a lot on that list won't make it this time. It can be as easy as claiming an additional purpose for a drug.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I take DepakoteER 500 mg. once a day. Name brand was about $120.00 last time I checked a few months back. Generic was released on the market about a year ago and was initially $24.00, then jumped to $50-something, and last time I had it filled--generic mind you!--was $88.00 at Wal Mart, which was the lowest price around. 

After reading this post I was motivated to place an order on Alldaychemist about an hour ago for the generic DepakoteER 500 mgs., which were $3.00 for 10 pills. I ordered a 90 day supply which was $27.00 (!!!) + the $25 for shipping for a total of $52.00. 

So $52.00 for a three month supply vs. $88.00 (and it's probably gone up since then) for just one month from Wally World.

I'll be eager to see how long it takes to get here. If all goes well I'll likely order some antibiotics to have on-hand. 

ALSO-- the site never asked me for a doctor's prescription. I just went through the order process, selecting the medication I wanted, then filled out my email address, name, address and shipping address, my doctor's name and phone number, several health history questions (are you diabetic, have heart problems, etc) and then my credit card information and that's it. It never asked for any prescription information, just went to the final order confirmation screen and I clicked the 'submit' button and that's all. Got an order confirmation and number and that was all. I wonder what kinds of drugs it might ask for a prescription? Anyway, I was very pleasantly surprised by the process, and I hope the generic is as good as I've been getting. 

And doesn't Wal Mart source it's generics from different places in order to keep the cost low? I wonder if they ever buy their generics from pharmaceutical labs in India? Anyone know?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AR Cattails said:


> Do you have to have a prescription? I take the generic for Diamox and I just can't afford it at Wal Mart. I'm almost out. Can't really afford another doctor visit just to get a prescription.


No. The web site says you need a prescription, but since all the meds they sell are available without prescription in India they have no reason to care. Just leave the prescriber info alone and they'll send your order right out, no questions asked.

Diamox is going to cost you $3.51/month for the 250 mg, and $6.93/month for the 500 mg.

https://www.alldaychemist.com/258_Diamox-250-mg

Good luck!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Just thought of something else... shipping is $25 from them, but three round trips to Wal Mart from where we live would probably cost that much in fuel right now. Something else to consider....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Not to highjack the thread, but what would you all recommend for an antibiotic to have on hand?


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Nevada said:


> Yes, and I happen to order Singulair for a friend in Northern Nevada. I get it from Alldaychemist. Despite what the website says, the Singulair they sell is made by Cooper Pharma (a British company). It is exactly the same drug that's sold in pharmacies in London & Paris. My friend says it works just as well as the Singulair samples his doctor gives him sometimes.
> 
> I placed an order with alldaychemist this morning. I wish I had seen this thread before ordering so you could hitchhike on my order and save the $25/order shipping fee. I probably won't order again for 2 or 3 months.


Thanks Nevada. Her Singulair will only be about $10 for a month supply ordering it, so we can buy a years supply even and still save on what would be a 1 month bill buying it here. I appreciate your offer. 
I think I'll see if there are any other of her meds on there too.


----------



## Tenn_Farmer (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting this. I ordered medications for my husband and I for 6 months and saved $200 a month over what I have been paying. That is $1200 dollars.

Tammy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mommathea said:


> Thanks Nevada. Her Singulair will only be about $10 for a month supply ordering it, so we can buy a years supply even and still save on what would be a 1 month bill buying it here. I appreciate your offer.
> I think I'll see if there are any other of her meds on there too.


Just so you know, Singulair is normally packaged in heavy foil blister packs because the drug is photosensitive. In other words, it can degrade when exposed to light. While it might seem more convenient to transfer Singulair from the blister packs to a pill bottle, it isn't a good idea. It's best to just leave them in the blister packs until you take them.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

My singulair comes in a heavy white plastic bottle for a 30 day supply-I believe it is the drug companie's supply bottle. Anyway, when I come off Cobra in a few months you can bet I'll be ordering from alldaychemist. Singulair, Advair, inhalers, blood pressure meds, antidepressants...has anyone had any experience with opiod pain meds from them?? Vicoden is fairly cheap thru walgreens, but don't want DEA breaking down my door...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> Not to highjack the thread, but what would you all recommend for an antibiotic to have on hand?


Amoxicillin is a good one to keep around. Order the 250 mg so they can be used for both kids and adults (adults take 2). If someone in your family is sensitive to penicillin then you also might want to keep some tetracycline around.

Azithromycin has also become very popular to prescribe. That's because it lingers in the body for longer than most antibiotics. Doctors often prescribe a "Z-Pak" for sore throats, which is a pack of six 250 mg pills. They are given by taking two pills the first day, then one pill a day until they are gone. While you only take pills for 5 days, they are said to continue working for another 5 days because the drug stays in the body. A Z-Pak is expensive in the US (about $30 for the generic) but you can get it for about $3 at Alldaychemist. I order them 10 Z-Paks at a time. Higher dosages are also prescribed for more stubborn infections.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know about narcotics, I read on their site they don't ship certain drugs, including benzodiazapenes, which was kind of a disappointment because I take one of them, a very low dose. I guess I can understand that, though, people would be buying all sorts of drugs to abuse. The one I take is an older drug, really cheap, so I'll just have to keep getting it with a regular prescription.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Grandmotherbear said:


> antidepressants...has anyone had any experience with opiod pain meds from them?? Vicoden is fairly cheap thru walgreens, but don't want DEA breaking down my door...


Alldaychemist doesn't carry pain meds, tranquilizers, or any other controlled substances. While not controlled substances, they also don't carry antidepressants. Alma takes quite a lot of pain medication but it's inexpensive locally (her copay is $6 for 120 Lortabs).

There are some web sites out there who are willing to sell pain meds, but they are insanely expensive. The only people who order from those sites are people who can't get a doctor to write a prescription. You don't want to be one of them. It's not worth the legal risk anyway.

But it is legal to get antidepressants (zoloft, paxil, cymbalta, etc.) from overseas, and they are a lot less expensive. Alma's insurance company refuses to pay for cymbalta so we source it at this place.

http://www.trumedcanada.com/rx/cymbalta.aspx

They have a good price for the 30 mg, but when she was on 60 mg I got it cheaper at buskadaypharamcy.com. I encourage you look around for your particular antidepressant.

By the way, I order seroquel for a friend, and strangely alldaychemist carries it. It's really strong stuff, normally prescribed as a mood stabilizer for bipolar disorder. The 100 mg seroquel is about $6/pill in the USA, but only about 15 cents per pill from alldaychemist. I'm happy I can help her get it, but I'm still surprised that they would carry it while not carrying zoloft or paxil.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info Nevada and thanks to MommaT for starting this thread.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

And I've been hearing for years and years that buying from overseas is illegal. This is all legit?

Demeter


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

demeter said:


> And I've been hearing for years and years that buying from overseas is illegal. This is all legit?
> 
> Demeter


It's technically illegal, but customs has agreed to not enforce the law. About 5 years ago congress wanted to make importing prescription meds outright legal for humanitarian reasons. In reaction to that, Customs agreed to not confiscate any meds as long as they were in reasonable quantities (hundreds, not thousands) and weren't controlled substances. That was back in 2006, and it's the way it stands today.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

I have a question. Is there much of a difference in strength between a drug combo that is .15mg/.03 mg as compared to .1mg/.02 mg. I looked up a sub for what I am currently getting and this is as close as I can get.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Audrey said:


> I have a question. Is there much of a difference in strength between a drug combo that is .15mg/.03 mg as compared to .1mg/.02 mg. I looked up a sub for what I am currently getting and this is as close as I can get.


I"m not a pharmacist so can't legally advise you (just want to cover my assets!). But if it were me, I'd not worry about the difference unless it is an antibiotic. Also, if you take several a day, you could take an extra to make up the difference. (ie. 3x .15 = .45 // 4x .1 = .4). Or if they can be split, just take 1-1/2.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I cured my asthma by taking one pinch of tumeric every day for a month. Just saying.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Also be aware that generics can vary in strength by up to 25%. Got that from my brother, who is a general practitioner. With some drugs, it may not be critical, but for others, like drugs that control seizures, blood sugar, blood pressure, etc., it may be.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been buying their generic Singulair for perhaps five years. Nevada is posting the straight scoop all the way through. The best I can figure after a lot of Google searches, many online sources charge more or less "what the market will bear" which seems to be in their view something close to the co-pay for someone with a good insurance policy, maybe $35 or so a month for more common non-generic prescriptions. AllDay appears to have a business model of charging a percent markup over their actual costs... sometimes only 30% markup, sometimes 100% doubling. I've never seen a clear pattern to it but they generally are the cheapest with no quality problems at all. However, not always 100% the least expensive source; I have been prescribed an anti-fungal, Diflucan, for a Valley Fever (cocci) infection and on my MD's recommendation found, of all places, the Fry's (Kroger) pharmacy to charge about 1/4 the price of ADC or any other online source. However, I also just recently had some joint pain for which the MD at first was going to write something other than Celebrex due to its extreme on-patent high price (around $200/month) but was happy to let me use the generic celecoxib my wife has in supply from ADC, which costs more like $10 a month. It's been working fine the last ten days.

The S&H of $25 would add a lot if one only purchased a couple of months' worth of one med at a time, but if you can combine several and do 3-4 months' worth each order, it doesn't add very much. The blister-pack individually sealed style looks to me to be extremely good for setting aside a few selected prepping meds like antibiotics, too. Just don't get in the habit of using such powerful stuff w/o an MD's judgement that it's appropriate and doesn't interact with other meds.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I am satisfied with them.You have to order a month before you need them to be sure they arrive on time.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Wish I could get my hormone patches through them. They don't have the same thing and the ones that are similar are not in the same dosage. Bummer. I spend $80 a month to be almost normal.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> Wish I could get my hormone patches through them. They don't have the same thing and the ones that are similar are not in the same dosage. Bummer. I spend $80 a month to be almost normal.


Check at inhousepharmacy.biz for those.

http://inhousepharmacy.biz/c-94-womans-hrt.aspx


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DryHeat said:


> AllDay appears to have a business model of charging a percent markup over their actual costs... sometimes only 30% markup, sometimes 100% doubling. I've never seen a clear pattern to it but they generally are the cheapest with no quality problems at all.


Actually, I did see a pattern for Alldaychemist's pricing. If you look at the end of each medication box where the expiration date is, it has the maximum allowable price that it can be sold for in India. Presumably that's what they charge there. If you convert rupees to dollars, the price that Alldaychemist charges is about 150% of the price on the medication.

So they do okay. You order $75 worth of medication for $100, including shipping. They buy the meds for $50.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have been using Singular for about 14 years, LOVE the stuff!!

Generic is Montelukast Sodium. I get mine through the VA so it costs 27.00 for 3 months supply. 

Best antibotic I think, now I am not a doctor nor do I play one on TV. But I use Keflix, otherwise known as Cephelexin. You can get it at Walmart for 4.00.

Alice in Virginia


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> You order $75 worth of medication for $100, including shipping. They buy the meds for $50.


A note on the math here, paying $75 for something that cost the merchant $50 is not 150% markup, it's a 50% markup. A 100% markup, for example, would be a profit added equal to that initial cost, so $50 cost would be charged $100 before S&H to give that profit margin. I think we agree on the amounts they seem to charge as profit, the difference is how % markup is calculated. 

As an aside, the S&H charge, especially for more robust weight purchases, is certainly not excessive for the Global Express USPS category they use, it looks to cost them around $13-$15 in outright postage. A couple of times recently they've been a bit delayed filling one item on my list and have shipped in two separate boxes at that same $25 charge... they can't be making any extra "handling" profit when they do that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DryHeat said:


> A note on the math here, paying $75 for something that cost the merchant $50 is not 150% markup, it's a 50% markup.


That's true, but $75 is still 150% of $50. "Markup" is an entirely different quantity altogether.

But you are correct that it would be a 50% markup, not a 150% markup


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Kewl, Nevada, that's right, I see now you didn't use "markup" in your phrasing.

Another point on ADC, if you contact them about some med you're prescribed that they don't have on their list, they just might be able to find it and add it to their offerings. Several years ago, I needed .1% Voltaren anti-inflammatory eyedrops for a period of time. After one filling locally ($35 co-pay, $80 if no insurance) I asked them and within a few days it was on their list, for 80c (eighty cents, yes), 1/100 of the on-patent US price.


----------

